# Audi TT Quattro



## Sands (10 mo ago)

I have just bought a 2002 remapped Audi TT 1.8 Quattro it is perfect except it has had a new front bumper put on it that has headlamp washers but they are not connected any advice as to what I need to get them working please I believe it’s power and a new washer bottle feed.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Yes that should do it as they would have been there as standard.
They are not required in the UK for the MOT now, so do not have to be fitted. Still required in N.I.
More trouble than they are worth, unless you want it original.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Steve, Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome 😁
What model is it ? headlamp awshers were only standard on the 225 V6 and qS how ever the other models didn’t have the flaps in the bumper for the washers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Yes that should do it as they would have been there as standard.
> They are not required in the UK for the MOT now, so do not have to be fitted. Still required in N.I.
> More trouble than they are worth, unless you want it original.
> Hoggy.


Headlamp washers were only standard on the 225 V6 and qS the rest came with halogen headlights and no wash system as standard xenons/wash system were a cost option


----------

